
CarrierIQ Sparks Class Action vs. Apple, Samsung, HTC, More - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/carrieriq_sparks_class_action_vs._apple_samsung_htc_more/
======
benologist
MacObserver spam HN - 38 submissions just in the last week that push
submissions from legitimate users out of sight that little bit faster.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jmartellaro>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=digiwizard>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=Semteksam>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=davethenerd>

~~~
laserDinosaur
holy... 0_0

Is there anything people can do to stop those kinds of posts? Submitting a few
articles from your own site is fair enough, but these are obviously blogspam.

------
rdiddy
I'm surprised it took this long for a law firm to jump on this. This looks
like a big payday for a few sharks and pennies for us.

~~~
bradleyland
I'm currently holding in my hand a check for the amount of zero dollars and
thirteen cents from an eBay Motors class action settlement. I am sure that the
attorneys in this case billed hundreds of thousands of dollars, and I'm sure
that eBay spent similar amounts defending the case. The outcome is that the
direct fees for mailing and postage of this letter cost an entire order of
magnitude more than the actual reimbursement.

It's embarrassing to me that this is an acceptable outcome for a suit that is
intended to protect and compensate consumers.

------
tyler_ball
I'm surprised it took them this long. The whole company stinks to high heaven.

